# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Разработка внешней обработки.

## kistus

Разработка внешней обработки.
Здравствуйте, необходима внешняя обработка для "Комплексной автоматизации" , что бы считалась зарплата менеджерам от оформленных ими продаж. Кто нибудь может за такую работу взяться?

----------


## eva2013

Я знаю, кто вам может помочь....Обратитесь к фрилансерам - http://www.modber.ru/freelance

----------


## GARik91

А можно поподробнее, о том, что именно вы хотите? Я вроде бы понял, но пока не вижу окончательной картины того, что должно получиться, разве такого нету стандартно?

----------

